# Basildon!



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't want a discussion  I just want to know exactly whos coming.
I am


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

Me.

Loads of people, "Essex Herps Meeting" in Snake forum will give you an idea


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, but that wont include the lizard people  Lol


----------



## tiger!! (Jan 22, 2007)

I am going :smile:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Me and the OH (Plutino)


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Yay! I get to bug athravan


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

Trice said:


> Yeah, but that wont include the lizard people  Lol


A valid point. lol


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Im going


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

You going to leave early this time?


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Trice said:


> You going to leave early this time?


Are you going to turn up this time? lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I DID turn up and if memory serves me right i actually went to the meet after! You didn't


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Trice said:


> I DID turn up and if memory serves me right i actually went to the meet after! You didn't


YOU didnt want a discussion :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

well im picking a python up from Athraven, good old drive so i may aswell have a look in the show


----------



## DaveyWavey (Jun 7, 2007)

I shall be going to add to my Royal i picked up in Barking.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I will be there.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm going, Wohoo! My first rep show!:smile:
Ben


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

ill be there...


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

im going


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

if your lucky.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

im not going now because mum is going on holiday so i gotta stay at home and do the mothering stuff lol seeming as dad cannot cook and clean lol but im really annoyed about it


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I'll be there of course


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> I will be there.


oh God save us! Watch out for him! 
He walks up to you with a creepy grin on his face and goes something like "Hi... i know you. but you don't know who i am do you?"  Will be good to see you and Anna again! IS your mate coming again to buy MORE reps? :O



balthazar196 said:


> im not going now because mum is going on holiday so i gotta stay at home and do the mothering stuff lol seeming as dad cannot cook and clean lol but im really annoyed about it


Sure you can't have a day out?



Fangio said:


> I'll be there of course


God save us again! I ended up spending 30 quid on texting tonight  but didnt spend the whole 100 

How about people post pics


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> God save us again! I ended up spending 30 quid on texting tonight  but didnt spend the whole 100
> 
> How about people post pics


 you're mean, after i sold you a bargain viv an' all.:lol2:

That's a sh**load of texts!

How about a seperate pic thread closer to the time. No-one is gonna remember who looks like what from now until then anyhow.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

It's only just over a weeks time lol.

It's a nice viv aswell! got any more? haha


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> It's only just over a weeks time lol.
> 
> It's a nice viv aswell! got any more? haha


Nope but I do need a viv or two now! I really need to get on with building some.

true it is pretty close now

my pics are here:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/53661-fangio-michael-rapaport-swapped-birth.html


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

You any good at building vivs then? lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> You any good at building vivs then? lol


Errrrr..... I've built 2 so far, the first was awful, the second was pretty good. The next one will be AMAZING! Honest. I can do DIY stuff if I really put my mind to it. If I can't be bothered at the time then it'll come out rubbish.


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i'm going  ... altho i cant afford anything coz i have no job lol but still


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Trice said:


> oh God save us! Watch out for him!
> He walks up to you with a creepy grin on his face and goes something like "Hi... i know you. but you don't know who i am do you?"  Will be good to see you and Anna again! IS your mate coming again to buy MORE reps? :O


Thats not exactly how it went Trice, but it was still funny to see the look on your face!

Andy will be coming with me yes, not sure if Anna can though, she might be working.


----------



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

cant remember when or where it is exactly... if someone would care to share this info then i will be there


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Thats not exactly how it went Trice, but it was still funny to see the look on your face!
> 
> Andy will be coming with me yes, not sure if Anna can though, she might be working.


Anna smells!
lol well... i guess my face must have been complete confusion and fear.. then realization when you said who you were


----------



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

come on people... someone give me the link!!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

DOVEY said:


> come on people... someone give me the link!!


www.erac.org.uk


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Only problem with that link is that there's not masses of info on there...
Ben


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> Only problem with that link is that there's not masses of info on there...
> Ben


Address, costs, times, fact that refreshments are available and it's open to the general public are on it what else do you want?:lol2:

It's also got e-mail and phone numbers for more info.
LOL


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

That and it is *THE* link!!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

hehe im going and im gonna meet up with fangio and karl


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Uh, pictures and music?:lol2:
Ben


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> Uh, pictures and music?:lol2:
> Ben


There's definately pictures on the site as for music stick a cd on! LOL


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok, so it's an amazing site with tons of info and some incredible jokes! Happy?:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Ben


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm gona go chase people


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Trice said:


> I'm gona go chase people


woohoo me first!!! 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:

sorry i just had 2


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Andy b 1 said:


> woohoo me first!!!
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> sorry i just had 2


Just had two what?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> Ok, so it's an amazing site with tons of info and some incredible jokes! Happy?:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Ben


I was just wondering what more you wanted TBH.




But yeah, I guess I am


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Just had two what?


make a joke :|

soz im stressed right now : victory:


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

:lol2: You better be 'cos I'm struggling to think of anything else intelligent to say!:smile:
Ben


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Whoops, that was in reply to Fangio by the way, you don't have to be stressed Andy!
Ben


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> :lol2: You better be 'cos I'm struggling to think of anything else intelligent to say!:smile:
> Ben


Since when did that stop people from posting on forums!:Na_Na_Na_Na:



Popular quote:


Nietzsche said:


> It's better for people to think you're a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt


:lol2:


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

:lol2:All doubt was lost long ago! I think it might have been the first time I opened my mouth actually!:smile:
Ben


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> :lol2:All doubt was lost long ago! I think it might have been the first time I opened my mouth actually!:smile:
> Ben


ROFL me too!

Ah well.....here's to the joys of idiocy!:cheers:


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Whoo yeah, life's way more fun when you're thick!!!:smile:
Ben


----------



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

il be there next week now i know where and when

il be there with the missus... il post a pic up later in week maybe
will be nice to meet a few people there


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Woohoo! More people!
Ben


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

im coming : victory:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

twodogs said:


> im coming : victory:


 
was it good for you 
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> was it good for you
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: as good as it gets :lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

twodogs said:


> im coming : victory:


I think i'll wear one of my Arsenal shirts then


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> I think i'll wear one of my Arsenal shirts then


 be good when they run out of toilet roll :lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

lol. I think you're talking about Spurs tops there.. I mean.. What good are they? they can't even beat Arsenal in 19 games so far! :O haha 

Ah well. I'm sure i'll get my head kicked in at the show. But i'll come over say hi


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> lol. I think you're talking about Spurs tops there.. I mean.. What good are they? they can't even beat Arsenal in 19 games so far! :O haha
> 
> Ah well. I'm sure i'll get my head kicked in at the show. But i'll come over say hi


 
:lol2: just cant beat the arse ...except in cup semis :lol2: see ya there : victory:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i shall be there, lol thats if i dont get myself lost on the way lol


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Bump because its soon! WHOOOOOOOOOOOO





Yep I am indeed a geek!
:grin1:


----------



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

is anyone meeting there from here??


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

We should be having a meet yes

Hopefully. no-one's decided on a time yet.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

im not sure if im going for drinks after, but ill pop into the show...

I dont think they have planned anything hun but will most likey end up in the pub!


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll be aiming to get to a boozer.
All depends on the driver though, if she's and her bloke are being miserable gits or not. lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Well a few of you have seen me or at least my pics so say hi dammit!


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

i'm going i'm getting there with baldygit so no doubt he will no some u guys so if we see ya i'll say hi


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

me graham and jack are coming!


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Well a few of you have seen me or at least my pics so say hi dammit!


Nope, your pic is dead on that pic thread mate :S


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

whos graham and jack?? lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Xiorell said:


> Nope, your pic is dead on that pic thread mate :S


true no-one is posting/bumping it

ah well
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/54735-pics-basildon-people-2.html#post798468


----------



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

fangio... you look well simular to some one i know called russel

have you got a relation called russel by any chance?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

DOVEY said:


> fangio... you look well simular to some one i know called russel
> 
> have you got a relation called russel by any chance?


No.....no I don't. I DID have a Jack Russel once though!:lol2:


----------



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

oh right, it was a long shot, but because hertford is not far from essex it was a possibility

i will look out for you there

so if you hear someone shout out "RUSSEL", you'll know its me


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Well we were not going to be coming but we are now.. so that will be me (liz), Mark and gan1 aka Kelly. For those of you who wish to avoid us rofl.. meaning me and Mark.. not kelly as noone would want to avoid her.. here is a pic of us both 




Liz


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

"dont look at me im shy"

:lol2:










im the chick by the way!! make sure you come and say hey!!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobby-issues-information/52336-those-wanting-get-more-involved.html 

Just in case people missed this like I did!


----------

